# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Will Hyrel make independent Extruders w/multiple materials?

## BurnItDownBaby

Just wondering if Hyrel has any plans to make a multiple extruder printer that would allow the extruders to move independently of each other.  Also any chance you will make multiple materials availabe within one printer.  You guys seem to be a head of a lot of the other 3D Printer manufacturers out there already, but if you could somehow have 4 extruders all of which could print in different materials, that would be amazing.

----------


## Davo

We have projects in development, but we are focusing on the single yoke model (which holds up to four heads) right now. We already have the ability to print with four materials at the same time, either in cooperation (a part with multiple materials) or in synch (see "Four Parts" link in my signature).

Our MK-1 extruder will print in any 1.75mm filament which is printable at 260C or less; presently, we have validated the following materials:

ABS
PLA
PlastInk Rubber
Nylon

We still have to validate, but anticipate no issues, with the following materials:

Laywood
Laybrick
PET
PVA
Ninjaflex

Our EMO-25 will print  in any pasty extrudable which is printable at room temperature; presently, we have validated the following materials:

Clay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trdz4YDbdsw
Precious Metal Clay (PMC) (requires firing after printing)
Porcelain
Plasticine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw8XiW46G0k
Plah-Doh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dihvAQR7LQg
Sugru (self-setting rubber) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuii5rP53Js
RTV Silicone

If you have other material to suggest, please do so. We do  not require proprietary material.

All of our extruders are hot-swappable, plug-n-play, registering with the software via canbus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNwv7Dw_Zwg

Let me know if that answers your questions.

----------


## 3dman

Seems like you guys are pretty advanced.  Best of luck.  I can't wait to see what you release in the future.

----------


## Davo

Thanks, 3dman. We have lots of interesting things in development. I'll announce stuff when it's green-lighted.

----------


## MasonGerald

I can't wait to see what comes about with some of these projects.  multiple independent extruders could really blow the doors off the 3D Printing industry.

----------

